# Detailing in Zürich, Switzerland



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

It gives me great pleasure to announce that Envy Valeting are now in a position to take bookings for detailing Switzerland as we are extending services to Switzerland with Swissvax detailing services 100km’s around Zürich – please e-mail for further information.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

So, will you be selling Swissvax products on your site? :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

No mate, no one can do that any more sadly but you can arrange with detailers to bring stock when they detail your car etc.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> No mate, no one can do that any more sadly but you can arrange with detailers to bring stock when they detail your car etc.


Single source eh... Bizarre not even the big Z do that :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Are moving there Tim?, or do you have some one over there, or are you going to scheduled regular visits ? 

Sorry im just nosey


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Waiting any pics


----------

